# Debate about God's existence tonight



## cih1355 (Apr 4, 2009)

Tonight at Biola, there is going to be a debate between William Lane Craig and Christopher Hitchens about the existence of God. I'm going to watch the live webcast of the debate.


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 4, 2009)

do you have a link to the webcast?


----------



## cih1355 (Apr 4, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> do you have a link to the webcast?



You will not be able to access it. It is passed the deadline to sign up and pay for it.


----------



## Skyler (Apr 4, 2009)

The live blog for the debate will be at Does God Exist Debate. More info can be found at Does God Exist? A debate between William Lane Craig and Christopher Hitchens.


----------



## Davidius (Apr 4, 2009)

Hmm...will probably have to pass for the Final Four games tonight.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 4, 2009)

As long as Craig doesn't start talking about Molinism/Middle Knowledge...


----------



## steven-nemes (Apr 6, 2009)

I am reading a summary of the debate on a blog, and it warmed my heart to read that Craig called belief in God a properly basic belief....


----------



## Calvin'scuz (Apr 6, 2009)

Went to the debate...packed house. Craig was well prepared and energetic, while Hitchins appeared to be somewhat apathetic (almost bored at times). My friend mentioned to me that he looked like he was either tired or hungover. Not the best debate I've been to - better if you were a philosopher as opposed to theologian. Wouldn't go to another one.


----------



## Devin (Apr 6, 2009)

Calvin'scuz said:


> Went to the debate...packed house. Craig was well prepared and energetic, while Hitchins appeared to be somewhat apathetic (almost bored at times).



I think that is Hitchens in normal mode. It's a part of his European charm.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 7, 2009)

Didn't like that comment from Craig that at least he wasn't a Calvinist, though. May have to start burning some of his books.


----------



## cih1355 (Apr 7, 2009)

I watched the live webcast of the debate and I thought that Craig won because he gave a much better defense of his position than Hitchens. Hitchens gave weak arguments. In his opening speech, Craig gave these five arguments for God's existence: The Cosmological Argument, The Theological Argument, The Moral Argument, The Evidence of the Resurrection, and The Immediate Evidence of God. 

Craig was well-prepared and his speeches were easy to follow. He had good answers to everyone of the points that Hitchens made. In the first speech that Hitchens made, he didn't address all of Craig's arguments. During the cross-examination, Hitchens asked a lot of unfruitful questions such as, "Could you give an example of a false Christian denomination?" and "If a baby was born in Palestine, would you rather it be a Muslim baby or an atheist baby?". Questions like these are a waste of time because they have nothing to do with whether or not God exists.

Craig did not say anything about Molinism or middle knowledge.


----------

